# JUST 4 EXERCISES FOR BACK....BUT WHICH ONES??



## misius (Oct 30, 2012)

Hhhmmm - a tough one huh.

Guess most of us aren't Cutlers or Colemans just waiting to emerge all Hurculaen like/cartoon-esque where just a month in the gym rewards thee with enormous muscles. Were just average Jo's with average genetics (well I am anyway - not that I'm bemoaning the fact - I'm just getting on with it. Making no excuses!). So, with just 4 exercises, which 4 would you guys go for? No fine 'tuning/sculpting exercises, just the meat and potatoes, the ones that work. I supppose a good few come to mind but were after only 4. No more. Which 4 could you not do with out? Me? I go for lat pull downs/seated machine rows (one arm db rows are'nt good for my lower back)/seated cable rows and rack deadlifts with pin just below the knee.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

wide grip pull ups 3 sets to failure

some form of row i like strict form one arm rows with heavy low reps

deadlifts

cant think of any others lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Deads. Chins. Low Pulley Rows.

Three is enough...


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

i do 3 - 4 : wide arm pulls, deads and bent over rows as my main and a few shrugs at the end if i have time


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Deads. DB/BB Rows. Chin/Wide Pull Ups. Cable Row


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Palms facing pull ups

Dbell row

rack pulls/deads

Maybe a machine of ya choice


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

Dead lifts heavy as I can 5 x 5, wide grip pull downs, bent over rows, seated rows.

If I could manage I would replace the pull downs with pull ups, I still try a to do some but use the pull downs to finish off.


----------



## ace man (Nov 2, 2010)

Weighted chins

deads

T bar row

Bent over d/bell row


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

I know everyone worth his salt will do dead lifts for their back, but how does it work your back exactly, it's unlike any thing else you do for back, there is no full range of motion, or contraction to speak of, it's more of a leg work out if you ask me, your hands are used like hooks, but what do i know


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> I know everyone worth his salt will do dead lifts for their back, but how does it work your back exactly, it's unlike any thing else you do for back, there is no full range of motion, or contraction to speak of, it's more of a leg work out if you ask me, your hands are used like hooks, but what do i know


Deadlifts work your lower back, strengthening your erector spinea, your back is the leaver and holding the weight as you lift, as as you pull up and backwards.... Go through the motions and think about it

Edit: deads work nearly every muscle don't they? Everything is being use abs arms shoulders traps quads hams calves wverythinggggg


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

I'd go wide, narrow, wide, narrow trying hit all parts of your back, pull-ups, deads, rows, then maybe a superset to finish off


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Chin ups

Tbar rows

DB rows

some sort of pull down which varys


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

sckeane said:


> Deadlifts work your lower back, strengthening your erector spinea, your back is the leaver and holding the weight as you lift, as as you pull up and backwards.... Go through the motions and think about it
> 
> Edit: deads work nearly every muscle don't they? Everything is being use abs arms shoulders traps quads hams calves wverythinggggg


I agree they work your erectors, but i cant see how they work shoulders, calf's, etc, they will thicken your waist out, and there is no doubt you will get stronger, as the weight goes up, but i dont think they do much for body building, ie a pleasing physique, they are great for strongmen, strength athletes, but your calf's and shoulders are not contracting


----------



## tiny76 (Apr 27, 2010)

Wide grip chins and heavy heavy deadlifts.Sometimes I finish with a couple of sets of barbell rows but thats it workout complete.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> I agree they work your erectors, but i cant see how they work shoulders, calf's, etc, they will thicken your waist out, and there is no doubt you will get stronger, as the weight goes up, but i dont think they do much for body building, ie a pleasing physique, they are great for strongmen, strength athletes, but your calf's and shoulders are not contracting


i agree with you on that.. sort of, i cant see it doing a great deal for those looking for a aesthetics.

oh thats where you are wrong, the muscles are contracting, but they are not shortening! still being worked, as all the muscles are being used to balance and counter balance, lift, support, guide etc


----------



## Hmob (Mar 12, 2013)

could do it in two probably, weighted chins + deads

squat works the back to, to a certain extent


----------



## nellsuk (Dec 18, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Deads. Chins. Low Pulley Rows.
> 
> Three is enough...


Id definitely go with these three above, but also throw in some barbell rows, overhand or underhand grip. Get the form and the nutrition right on all these and your back will be poppin' out in all the right places.

Neil


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

deadlift , chins, bor, and t bar rows for me


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Lat pull down/chin

Bor (my own variation on pendlay)

Low cable row

Partial dead lift big bear styley


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

I do wide grip pull ups, wide grip lat pull down, seated cable rows.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2013)

Chins, pullups (lat oull down machine if you have too)

T-bar/bb row

Deadlifts


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Deads

Bb rows

Wide grip pull ups

Machine pullovers


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Mingster said:


> Deads. Chins. Low Pulley Rows.
> 
> Three is enough...


Good advice


----------



## Muscle Supermkt (Nov 28, 2012)

Deadlifts, Rows, Chins

That's 3 and with variations, plenty imo


----------



## Hannibal (Jul 4, 2012)

Can i add into the equation Good Mornings for lower back to mix it up a bit?


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

deads - chins/pulldowns- bb rows - low pulley

the usual suspects


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Row

Deadlift

Rack chins

Double single arm pull downs


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

Wide grip lat pulldowns-is this a good exercise? Yes i know it's a machine and a cable one at that. But a guy at my gym reckons it is quite beneficial? Thoughts?


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

Deadlift

Lat pulldown (cos i still cant master pull ups/chin ups)

Seated rows

Sumo high pull w/ kettlebell (maybe not the best but i find it really fun to do!)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> I know everyone worth his salt will do dead lifts for their back, but how does it work your back exactly, it's unlike any thing else you do for back, there is no full range of motion, or contraction to speak of, it's more of a leg work out if you ask me, your hands are used like hooks, but what do i know


they work quads hams glutes , deads should be on a leg day imo .

to target back .

pull/chin ups

cg pulldowns

BOR pendlay style

cg cable row low

hyper`s to finish

that is imo back smashed .


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes, Deads work my legs more than any other body part. They do, however, work the entire posterior chain and hit my lower back better than Good Mornings and my traps to a greater extent than Shrugs. So they stay on my back/secondary leg day for me


----------



## Gym-addikt (Sep 18, 2012)

Deadlift

Lat pull down or wide grip pull up

Close grip cable rows

Variation of upright row with ropes on bottom cable

All done with strict form all squeezing on contraction and controlled on way back down. Works well for me


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

For me I would do:

One arm seated rows

T-Bar Rows

Wide Grip Pull Downs/Chins

Deads untill you vomit/faint


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Yes, Deads work my legs more than any other body part. They do, however, work the entire posterior chain and hit my lower back better than Good Mornings and my traps to a greater extent than Shrugs. So they stay on my back/secondary leg day for me


when broken down into what does what its easy to see how people do not get the best from their training routine .

i do deads on back days if going heavy if not i`ll do speed deads on power squat days .

this training larks not so simple :wacko:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I recommend having a look at this

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance/inside_the_muscles_best_back_and_biceps_exercises


----------



## A_L (Feb 17, 2012)

Pendlay Rows and Bent over Rows, do they both target the same part/muscles. is one better then the other or is it just personal prefference?

Also, at the moment I do Deads Wendler style, T Bar rows and use the low pulley with a close grip bringing to neck pause then lower to abs pause then return the weight with a stretch.

I read somewhere that it brings the traps into play slightly more. I like it though.


----------



## misius (Oct 30, 2012)

That is why I just do deads, but from with-in a rack - pin just lower than knee level. I don't want my legs to be brought in too much (leg press for legs) - trying to concentrate on hitting the back as much as possible (thats the plan anyway). Does any one else do rack dead lifts? Find them beneficial?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Heavy deadlifts and heavy weighted chins, worked wonders for me.

Didn't need any other exercises.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Full range pull-ups or pull downs.

Barbell row.

Dumbbell row.

Rack pulls/rack dead lifts.

Lat pullovers.

That's my routine. Can leave lat pullovers out if you only want 4.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Deadlift 5x4

Bent over row 3 x 8

Lat pulldown 3x8

thats what I do atm, my fav.

If I had to add another exercise it would probably be back flies because Im just genetically very good at them, which is a reason I dont do them to keep good muscle balance


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

4?

deads/rack pulls

chins/pull ups

a row

rear delt isolation


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

misius said:


> That is why I just do deads, but from with-in a rack - pin just lower than knee level. I don't want my legs to be brought in too much (leg press for legs) - trying to concentrate on hitting the back as much as possible (thats the plan anyway). Does any one else do rack dead lifts? Find them beneficial?


 Yes! I do them the same way. Rest the bar across the pins and do deadlifts in the rack. But i may have to progress to the floor pretty soon though.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

MF88 said:


> I do wide grip pull ups, wide grip lat pull down, seated cable rows.


Why wide grip pull ups and wide grip pull downs? Are they not effectively the same movement?

Deads

Pull ups

A row

Straight arm pull down


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

A_L said:


> Pendlay Rows and Bent over Rows, do they both target the same part/muscles. is one better then the other or is it just personal prefference?
> 
> Also, at the moment I do Deads Wendler style, T Bar rows and use the low pulley with a close grip bringing to neck pause then lower to abs pause then return the weight with a stretch.
> 
> I read somewhere that it brings the traps into play slightly more. I like it though.


 Are Pendelay rows awkward to perform? You have to go completely horizontal with your back.


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

Heavy deads

Chin-ups, pull-ups or machine pulldowns

BB row / cable row / db row / t-bar row


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2013)

Pullovers

CG Pulldowns / Chins

Low Rows

Deads / Racks


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

If counting the back as not just the lats and rhomboids but also the traps and spinal erectors then personally I'd go with these:

Powercleans, deadlifts or rack pulls

Neutral grip pullups

Low pulley rows

Single arm dumbbell rows

If without a rack, pullup bar with neutral handles or a pulley then:

Powercleans or deadlifts

Pullups

Bent over rows

Pullovers


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Deadlifts

Underhand bb row

Pull-ups

Low pulley rows


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Rack pulls or deadlifts yates style, just below knee.

One arm db rows pulling to the waist.

Neutral grip (palms facing) chins. Alternate between bodyweight and going on the supported pullup machine which is excellent for squeeze, slow negatives and stretch.

Wide grip cable row super set with scapular retractions (





)


----------



## misius (Oct 30, 2012)

Fletch68 said:


> Yes! I do them the same way. Rest the bar across the pins and do deadlifts in the rack. But i may have to progress to the floor pretty soon though.


Why? What are you doing currently to target legs?


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Pull ups

underhand bb row

rack pulls

wide, high, machine/bar rows for rhomboids and traps


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

misius said:


> Why? What are you doing currently to target legs?


 Squats, leg press, calf raise seated and standing, hamstring curls


----------



## Hooded (Dec 16, 2012)

Good mornings/hyper extensions

Bent over row

Pull ups

Deadlift

That right there is how it's done.


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

one arm d/b row

close grip pull downs

wide grip rows

pullovers


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Partial deads, wide pull ups, Bent over rows and low pulley rows.


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

Heavy one-arm dumbbell rows are excellent. Some guy does them with 75kg ones.


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

deadlifts, pullups, chins, seated rows


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2013)

JUSSI75 said:


> Can i add into the equation Good Mornings for lower back to mix it up a bit?


Do deads and you won't need them mate


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

I switched from deads to rack pulls, massive improvement in back thickness, everyone's different though.

Wide Grip Pulldown

T-Bar Rows

Low Pulley Row

Rack Pulls

Job done


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Rack pulls really take the leg work out and work the back totally.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> I switched from deads to rack pulls, massive improvement in back thickness, everyone's different though.
> 
> Wide Grip Pulldown
> 
> ...


What sort of height would you suggest setting the bar...just above knee height?


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

anabolik said:


> What sort of height would you suggest setting the bar...just above knee height?


Yes mate, that seems to work best for me.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

use a medium width (shoulder)grip, palms up chin.Super slow perfect form.Far greater range of motion, than a wide grip.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

personally i found just below knee and palms facing away is good for me. But its all about what works for you mate.


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

What if you don't have access to chins?? is the lat pulldown a poor replacement?? I used to do Tbar row, barbell rows, seated close grip row and deadlifts from shin height with sometimes a drop set of dumbell rows...now i do heavy one arm rows, barbell rows, latpulldowns...iv'e just bought a multi gym to train at home, it has low seated cable, lat pulldown so i can add them to any dumbell or barbell movements, just can't seem to get the right few exercises..for example i used to do flyes, bench, incline dumbells, decline bench but now all i need it 4 sets of flat bench and 4 sets of incline dumbell press and that works great, but back i seem to be struggling to find the best few to put together


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I would defo do partial deads then if you are limited do any pulling motions you can mate. you also need to feel the back exercises to mate.


----------



## DragonFlag (Mar 28, 2013)

chin ups - pull overs superset followed by hanging wide raws and finish up on a high note with the seated cable raws .. I always return to this routine and it never stops working


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Pretty simple IMO, in fact I only do the first 2, but I'll give three

Deadlifts - from the floor

Wide Grip Pull Ups

Pendlay Row


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

SouthPaw said:


> Deads. DB/BB Rows. Chin/Wide Pull Ups. Cable Row


This


----------

